# Solved: delco am/fm car radio



## cstrikehero777 (Sep 13, 2008)

im wiring in a 3 way switch and an ipod jack before the amplifier in my car stearo, mostly because im too cheap to go buy one.. lol, but i cant seem to find the amplifier.. anyone know what they look like?


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

It would help everyone if you posted what vehicle you had and if you could tell us what sound system your vehicle has. Some systems have the amp built into the head. Each vehicle has the amp located in different locations.


----------



## cstrikehero777 (Sep 13, 2008)

oh sorry.. lol um its a delco make from a 95 pontiac Grandam.. the serial number is worn off so i cant tell u that. am/fm only.


----------



## cstrikehero777 (Sep 13, 2008)

looks like this but without the cassete..

http://www.oem-auto-accessory.com/16166202_am_fm_cass_um6_1989_and_up_pontiac_refurbished.html


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I would guess that the amp is built in. you would probably be better off to buy the FM transmitter available for the ipod
one of these
http://www.frys.com/catreq/-9076


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

K7M said:


> I would guess that the amp is built in. you would probably be better off to buy the FM transmitter available for the ipod
> one of these
> http://www.frys.com/catreq/-9076


There's no "probably" about it!


----------



## cstrikehero777 (Sep 13, 2008)

i have an fm trnasmitter.. it sucks. they all suck because you can never find a station that never has anything on it.

if i wanted to use an fm transmitter i would use it and not be asking how to find the amp.. i know its internal. i am going to solder a 3.5mm jack and a 3way switch before the amp but after the transceiver so that my ipod signal is amplified and the fm is cut out. the switch is so i can go back and forth between fm and ipod


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I have a cheap $20.00 MP3 player I bought from Wal-mart about 3 years ago and it has a built in transmitter. It gives me the choice of about 10 channels to transmit on from 88.1to 89.9. I can't believe that one of those freqs is not available in your area. If you knew the amp was integrated into the radio it would have saved time. If you want to tap into the amp you will have to do it at the main volume control, don't tap at the fader control as those are usually at the speaker outputs.

Fm transmitters can't all be that bad, Thats how Sirius and XM get the signal to your car radio


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Amps are the big IC&#8217;s on the heat sink in back.
I used to have the schematics and a couple of similar radios .. 
but discarded them a few years ago.

As suggested .. Your best bet is the inputs to the volume control ..
But if I had a transmitter.. I&#8217;d use it.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't believe anyone would take the time to remove the head unit from a car and open-up the case in hopes of finding an input source for the amplifier section...and then wiring in a jack and switch. 

I suggest whoever tries this should have a lot of time on their hands and also have advanced-level experience with electronic circuitry (ICs, surface mounted components, PCBs, wave soldering, etc.). It sounds like the OP is not the one to be doing this - as he couldn't find where the radio's amplifier was located...or what it even looked like.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd just go for an aftermarket radio, it'll have much better capability and they're pretty cheap nowadays.


----------



## cstrikehero777 (Sep 13, 2008)

i was acctually thinking of just going and buying one from walmart. probably wise lol. but i acctually do have quite a bit of electroic experiece and i had guessed where the amp was (connected to the heat sink) but i was just asking for a confomation before i cut and spliced wires.

this is the transmitter i have BELKIN brandname
http://www.handhelditems.com/img/1903/2635-TBFB.w304xh450.jpg

i can select any channel i want to and yes the fm transmitter will transmit on fequencys that have nothing on them. the problem is my radio, and idk why mostly cause i dont care to much, dosent look at channels that low. it stops at like 87.1 then goes back to 107.9 wheras the transmtter will go as low as 85.1 and 108.(somethin)


----------



## cstrikehero777 (Sep 13, 2008)

think i could hardwire the fm tansmitter to my FM input?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

cstrikehero777 said:


> think i could hardwire the fm tansmitter to my FM input?


NO ... Just let it transmit to the antenna.

Depending on the after market radio .. Not sure I'd agree with John Will.
The quality of the GM radio is still pretty good considering the age.
And using it as a FM receiver shouldn't degrade the audio any.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Let me add ...
If you're thinking about tapping into the Volume control .. Scope it first ...
It may not be handling the Audio .. But providing a control voltage only.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

cstrikehero777 said:


> think i could hardwire the fm tansmitter to my FM input?


No!


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Noyb said:


> Let me add ...
> If you're thinking about tapping into the Volume control .. Scope it first ...
> It may not be handling the Audio .. But providing a control voltage only.


Almost certainly the volume control signals a swing between VDD and GRD to adjust the bias voltage of the IC amp.


----------

